# TRAEGER GRILLS!!!



## kerstingm (Jul 8, 2018)

DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY ON THESE PIECES OF CRAP GRILLS
I've felt with nothing but issues for going on 5 years now. Today was just another bad experience with it. Meet on, would not hit temp, over temp, flame out, meat ruined. 
I am totally done with this piece of crap. Going back to my $40 Brinkman, I know I get quality meat off it.
Rant over!!!


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 8, 2018)

the simple way is often the best way


----------



## BKING! (Jul 8, 2018)

cal1956 said:


> the simple way is often the best way



Something I’ve been pondering about here lately. Technology is great and it’s a good thing to keep up with the times, but there is something to be said about having a smoker where the only 2 things you need is wood and oxygen to run it. No stress about replacing parts or ruined reputation when cooking dinner , cooking for events, or cooking for competition. Luckily there are such devices that are both simple, reliable, and easy to use (gravity feeds and insulated verticals). I’m not downing smokers that are gas, electric, or pellet by the way as I admire them and may get one. Just something to consider and something I have been thinking a lot about here lately.


----------



## Clownpuncher (Jul 8, 2018)

kerstingm said:


> DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY ON THESE PIECES OF CRAP GRILLS
> I've felt with nothing but issues for going on 5 years now. Today was just another bad experience with it. Meet on, would not hit temp, over temp, flame out, meat ruined.
> I am totally done with this piece of crap. Going back to my $40 Brinkman, I know I get quality meat off it.
> Rant over!!!


----------



## Clownpuncher (Jul 8, 2018)

I just joined and love the site but just wanted to give my input. I’ve had 3 Traegers (I have 2 now) and I love them. It sucks that you are having troubles with them. I have never had an issue with any of mine. Mind if I ask what the problem is/was?  I’d be glad to help anyway I can.


----------



## dv242 (Jul 9, 2018)

Clownpuncher said:


> I just joined and love the site but just wanted to give my input. I’ve had 3 Traegers (I have 2 now) and I love them. It sucks that you are having troubles with them. I have never had an issue with any of mine. Mind if I ask what the problem is/was?  I’d be glad to help anyway I can.



I have no doubt Traeger can make a fine product...I just didn't get one of them, and the only help I got from Traeger was the suggestion to stir the pellets in the hopper every hour or two with a wooden spoon. That doesn't sound like "set it and forget it". 

If you want to know what issues I called with (Twice) that prompted the wooden spoon solution, read here, post 18 and 20.   https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/2nd-traeger-flame-out.277395/


----------



## Clownpuncher (Jul 9, 2018)

Ha. Yeah that’s a BS response. No machine, Traeger or otherwise, should have to be stirred. I’ll look over the thread and see if I have any advice or insight. Thanks for the direction.


----------



## kerstingm (Jul 9, 2018)

Clownpuncher said:


> I just joined and love the site but just wanted to give my input. I’ve had 3 Traegers (I have 2 now) and I love them. It sucks that you are having troubles with them. I have never had an issue with any of mine. Mind if I ask what the problem is/was?  I’d be glad to help anyway I can.



I've had TX Elite for almost 5 years now, I've had nothing but issues with crazy temp swings and never actually hitting set temp especially higher temps. It's never seen over 400 when set on high, it has gotten worse over this this past summer. Treager sent me a new Pro controller under warranty,  it made it even worse,  they sent me a new temp probe it didn't help at all. I adjusted my chimney cap down to almost closed and it actually hit 410 on high.
I'm on my second grill, my 1st one over heated and tweaked the auger and locked it up 1st month I had it. New grill hasn't been much better,  just learned to deal with it.

I agree with you when it works it works great and my food comes out amazing,  lately it has done anything but screw up and ruin my food.


----------



## kerstingm (Jul 9, 2018)

dv242 said:


> I have no doubt Traeger can make a fine product...I just didn't get one of them, and the only help I got from Traeger was the suggestion to stir the pellets in the hopper every hour or two with a wooden spoon. That doesn't sound like "set it and forget it".
> 
> If you want to know what issues I called with (Twice) that prompted the wooden spoon solution, read here, post 18 and 20.   https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/2nd-traeger-flame-out.277395/



This is crazy, what kind of a fix it response is that?

I've been a maintenance mechanic in the plastic industry for over 30 years, I know temp controllers. Treager technology SUCKS


----------



## kerstingm (Jul 9, 2018)

What just happened trying to warm up food just to see how it would work.
How can a FLAME UP ON FIRE SMOKE PUT only show 106 temp?

Again any new members looking to get a pellet grill DO NOT GET A TREAGER


----------



## airmec (Jul 9, 2018)

Try an after market controller with PID, auto restart and programmable cook cycles and learn to Love your grill (you can still hate Traeger I do) and let the guy know where wooden spoons belong and it's not in a grill.


----------



## kerstingm (Jul 10, 2018)

I have read up on most of the after market on DIY modifications to my grill, I've been putting them off while it is still under warranty. At this point I do not have a choice but to rebuild from the ground up, after the melt down last night I'm sure everything is trashed in it.


----------



## Thebutscher (Jul 11, 2018)

Had Traegers for 16 years with no issues whatsoever.  Now running a Select Pro.  Consistent temps with only about 15 degree temp swings.  No flame-outs.  Smoked some salmon this weekend...held temp at 160 - 170 for 3.5 hrs.  Turned out great!


----------



## kerstingm (Jul 11, 2018)

So Treager is replacing my complete pellet box and fire tube for the second time, still refusing to replace my lemon of a grill. We shall see how this goes.

Trust me I understand there are a lot there that are running flawlessly,  we all know there are lemons that make it out to us. It happens,  I can care less about getting a new grill,  I just want one that works as advertised


----------



## Clownpuncher (Jul 13, 2018)

I completely understand!  I have a boat that is kind of the same thing.  All that I hear about is how great this brand is but I have the lemon that leaves me stranded every time I go out.  I know how frustrating it is.  I'm kind of surprised that they just won't replace the whole thing.  I think they might try this and if this doesn't work, that's their last resort.
I see that you are in Ohio.  I wish I was closer and could help out more.  They really do work well and I hate to see someone going through what I'm going through on my boat (I'm two drinks away from sinking it).


----------



## dv242 (Jul 13, 2018)

I took mine back to Cabela's for a full refund. Not buying anything else right now. If I buy a pellet grill again, it will be after much more research.


----------



## Ishi (Jul 13, 2018)

dv242 said:


> I took mine back to Cabela's for a full refund. Not buying anything else right now. If I buy a pellet grill again, it will be after much more research.


I can’t says I blame you at all with all the issues you had!
Sit back and be glad your lemon is gone. 
Take this for what its worth. When I decided to give my son my pellet grill I had a particular company in mind for my new PG. 

As much as I dislike Facebook I joined three PG groups on FB and just sat back and watched all the posts for about two months to see what issues they were having and how CS handled their problems. 

Now on the flip side these companies say they have no ties to these groups..... bunk I sayo_O
When to many people start saying they have the same problems BAM the post is deleted. If you check is frequently you will see these posts before they get deleted. Good luck on your search!


----------



## kerstingm (Jul 17, 2018)

dv242 said:


> I took mine back to Cabela's for a full refund. Not buying anything else right now. If I buy a pellet grill again, it will be after much more research.



If I buy new I will get RecTex!!!! 1st PG o started following,  I have yet to see a bad review on their grills,


----------



## kerstingm (Jul 17, 2018)

We will see how this works out, Treager still fighting me on a refund and or full replacement (tired of doing their wrenching, not that I can't wrench)
Just got my replacement guts.


----------



## kerstingm (Jul 17, 2018)

Clownpuncher said:


> I completely understand!  I have a boat that is kind of the same thing.  All that I hear about is how great this brand is but I have the lemon that leaves me stranded every time I go out.  I know how frustrating it is.  I'm kind of surprised that they just won't replace the whole thing.  I think they might try this and if this doesn't work, that's their last resort.
> I see that you are in Ohio.  I wish I was closer and could help out more.  They really do work well and I hate to see someone going through what I'm going through on my boat (I'm two drinks away from sinking it).


Trust me I've been a 12 pack past blowing it up, I'm not about that, I just want it to work as advertised,  I used it twice this weekend and it worked perfectly.  I didn't do anything different.  After almost 5 years I know how to do my start up. If I didn't than just shoot me!!!


----------



## boggie (Jul 18, 2018)

I had a lot of grief with mine running way to hot. It was set it and burn it , no low and slow. Finally dawned on me I was on my own.  After installing a Ortec control it straightened  out . It swings a little but I think it helps it make more smoke. Keep the inside probe  and the fire box clean. Also I only use one brand of pellets that are all hickory , no oils.


----------



## kerstingm (Jul 18, 2018)

boggie said:


> I had a lot of grief with mine running way to hot. It was set it and burn it , no low and slow. Finally dawned on me I was on my own.  After installing a Ortec control it straightened  out . It swings a little but I think it helps it make more smoke. Keep the inside probe  and the fire box clean. Also I only use one brand of pellets that are all hickory , no oils.


What brand of pellets are you using, Traeger or another brand? I've been meaning to ask if anyone has had better luck using another brand. We all know how Traeger is with their warranty!!! Only use theirs???


----------



## boggie (Jul 19, 2018)

I have been using Cookinpellets  and I like  them  a lot. I dont know that they are magic but thats whats easy for me to get.   OOPS, There go's my warranty


----------



## kerstingm (Jul 19, 2018)

boggie said:


> I have been using Cookinpellets  and I like  them  a lot. I dont know that they are magic but thats whats easy for me to get.   OOPS, There go's my warranty



Now that's funny, 
I'm going to try out some other brands to see if it helps with my low temps when set on high. The only way I can hit 450 on high is to close the gap down on the chimney cap


----------



## bregent (Jul 19, 2018)

kerstingm said:


> We all know how Traeger is with their warranty!!! Only use theirs???



Traeger no longer states that you must use their pellets  - I believe they were forced to change their language because it was unlawful. They still 'suggest' you use them, but cannot void your warranty if you use another brand. Which is a good thing, since they make some of the least flavorful pellets out there.


----------



## kerstingm (Jul 23, 2018)

bregent said:


> Traeger no longer states that you must use their pellets  - I believe they were forced to change their language because it was unlawful. They still 'suggest' you use them, but cannot void your warranty if you use another brand. Which is a good thing, since they make some of the least flavorful pellets out there.



Thank you for that info,
Now I need to find and test other brands,  maybe it help with my low temps also?


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 23, 2018)

This is the part that makes me glad I went with a simple offset smoker. I love technology but sometimes I just thing that there can be a bit too much going on. Too many moving parts that can fail. That being said, if I wanted a device for set it and forget it I would most likely go with one of those Masterbuilt 40" electric models. My smoker is simple though, yes I have to check on it every hour or so but all I do is feed it charcoal and wood chunks. I move one vent to adjust for temp and that's pretty much it. I really hope that you get your pellet grill issue fixed for you because I know they can turn out great quality Q. 

George


----------



## kerstingm (Jul 23, 2018)

Trust me when it works I turn out some of the best smokin BBQ ever. Taste like it's straight off a camp fire, this is why I like it so much (WHEN IT WORKS).


----------



## yahoot (Jul 26, 2018)

Sorry to hear you are having so much trouble with your Traeger. 

Traeger is without a doubt the best marketed pellet grill out there. The guys who took over the company a few years ago and moved the HQ from Oregon to Utah are masters of marketing (the CEO came from Skullcandy). Unfortunately, I don't think their product is as good as their marketing. 

About 8 years ago when we went to get our first modestly priced pellet grills, we were all set on buying from Traeger. We went to a trade show, visited the Traeger booth to confirm our decision, and happened to wander into the Danson booth to look at a Louisiana smoker. Wow. We never even talked to Traeger again. 

The Loiusiana has a vastly better burn system. instead of the long auger into a bottom burn pot (with periodic jamming and auger fires), it has a side feed system a lot like the a Yoder (pellets slide down a slope and drop into the burn pot - so no auger fires, no jamming). Not the equivalent of our yoder, but also way less than half the price. Truly just turn it on and it works. 
Since those first units, we have purchased over almost two dozen Louisiana grills (2-3 a year), including a whole hog and a super hog. Only problems we have had is that a couple of motors have worn out (after 6-7 years of heavy use). We also upgraded the controllers on our early units from analog to digital. We pretty much only use lumberjack pellets, and their consistent quality helps us a lot too. 

More recently, we have started buying upright smokers from Pitboss (another Danson brand) because our cooking style is focused on smoking, not grilling. Love them too. 

FWIW - If you really want the bottom feed burn system like that used by traeger,  pitboss pellet grills (sold at at Walmart, among other places) use the exact same burn system as Traeger (burn system parts on most pitboss models are part number identical to traeger), so you can save yourself a bunch of money by buying the pitboss.


----------



## kerstingm (Jul 27, 2018)

New setup zero help

I am totally done with Treager 

They suck, nothing with change my mind.
Copied message to them below 
I'm the laughing stock of the town putting up with this piece of crap as long as I did. Mind you only 2nd cook on new setup.


New setup same issues
Smoke setting did do a little better, turned up to 250 it never  went over 239
Turned up to high after 15 or 20 minutes never went over 326. Again I was outside the entire time watching. 
I adjusted the chimney from 1", 2" or so to closed and no help.
At this point I just want my money back no matter what. 
You do what you what you want to do I just don't care anymore.
I will be sending my backlog emails, messages, and pictures supporting what my issues gave been over the past 5 years to the BBB, you can deal with them.
I am so done with Treager!!!!!!
Going back to my Brinkman


----------



## kerstingm (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm smoking a 8lb butt today, three hours into my cook and my grill is working perfect.  I wish it worked like this every time


----------



## boggie (Jul 29, 2018)

I bet you have fixed a lot of machines in your time that are more complicated than this one. There  are people that make after market controllers that will fit your machine. Get one that makes it work like YOU want it to.


----------



## airmec (Jul 29, 2018)

I second that commit, I keep changing my Treager to see what I really want in my next grill in the end it will be cheaper than buying something that can't do what I want or need.


----------



## kerstingm (Jul 29, 2018)

Trust me I know what aftermarket parts I'm going to get, I'm just wanting Traeger to back their grill while under warranty. 
I see this isn't going to happen 
So today a perfect 10 cook, 10 degree up/down swing as controller spec said. Too bad it doesn't work like this all the time


----------



## dalejr2204 (Jul 30, 2018)

I purchased a Texas 34 a little over a year ago after watching a infomercial. Initially, I experienced similar "flame out" problems. What I found was that the stack cover was not adjusted correctly, causing the draft to be wrong. After playing with that over the next few cooks, I found the sweet spot. I've had nothing but trouble free operation since. I use my Treager about 4 or 5 times a week.....no problems at all!

I have just bought a Pit Boss 1000 for our weekend home, and I'm looking forward to seeing how well it compares to the Treager considering it's half the price. Seems to be similarly constructed.....we'll see


----------



## kerstingm (Aug 3, 2018)

dalejr2204 said:


> I purchased a Texas 34 a little over a year ago after watching a infomercial. Initially, I experienced similar "flame out" problems. What I found was that the stack cover was not adjusted correctly, causing the draft to be wrong. After playing with that over the next few cooks, I found the sweet spot. I've had nothing but trouble free operation since. I use my Treager about 4 or 5 times a week.....no problems at all!
> 
> I have just bought a Pit Boss 1000 for our weekend home, and I'm looking forward to seeing how well it compares to the Treager considering it's half the price. Seems to be similarly constructed.....we'll see



What gap did you find your sweet spot at?


----------



## airmec (Aug 4, 2018)

The main problem is the Traeger controller does not relight when temps drop like most of the replacements will. At low temps my Savanna Stoker will turn on the ignition several times a minute as it sees a need. Unless you have sealed the door (my Traeger had a 1/2in gap) and grease drain it is hard to smother the fire pot with the forced air from the fan. I have shut mine down to the point of cavitation (more air wants in than is going out) of the air at normal fan speed then lower the fan speed to it's lowest for up to 4hrs and still not had a flame out.
  The sad truth is you have a $40 controller in a grill you bought for a thousand and now you either spend another $200 or learn to live with it. My third Traeger  controller was one I could live with always cold so it did not burn up everything just took longer but since changing I only ask why I waited.


----------



## kerstingm (Aug 4, 2018)

Last night I smoked a 9lb butt, it took longer to finish than any other one I've smoked in the past.
I put on around 7:30, after 8 or 9 hours it was only at 152 but probe tender. Wrapped it and let it finish, pulled it at 11am at 212 (fell asleep ran out of beer lmao)
Only thing I did different this time was I tried using my injector. I am curious if the extra juices inside would stall the internal temps longer?
Or do I need to start cooking at 250 or 275? I am still learning the new controller since installing it,
it seems like all of my smokes are taking longer to hit internal temps
I will add I did not take the time to lay butt get to room temp, started on smoker at 30 degrees,  I'm sure this didn't help over all cook time


Either way it is one of the best butts I've ever smoked, I can't even begin to tell ya'll how good the leftover juices are. Went right into my homemade BBQ SAUCE!!!


----------



## kerstingm (Aug 4, 2018)

Did I mention friggin amazing!!!!


----------



## cymesg (Dec 16, 2019)

I purchased a Treager from Home Depot in November 2017.  It worked great for the first year, but the lid warped, as did the body.  I can now smoke the whole neighborhood but not the meat inside the smoker.  I have asked for my warranty to be recognized, at first just to replace the lid, but that will not even work as I have run tests to see if the lid was held down, would it work..and the answer is no, it still smokes the neighborhood.  

DO NOT BUY...THEY DO NOT RESPECT THEIR WARRANTY OR THEIR PRODUCT


----------



## kstone113 (Dec 17, 2019)

Rec Tec Bull owner here and LOVE IT!  Rec Tec's customer service is second to none.


----------



## 6AM (Jan 15, 2020)

I bought a Traeger last year when Home Depot was blowing them out.  I ended up having issues with the flame going out and the pot overfilling if I was trying to run it lower than 250 for any decent length of time.  They provided me a Pro Controller for free under warranty and it's worked great for the last two cooks running at 225.  I was ready to dump it on Craigslist.  Right now I'm content.  If it starts giving me problems again, I'm just buying a Weber SmokeFire.


----------



## kstone113 (Jan 15, 2020)

6AM said:


> I bought a Traeger last year when Home Depot was blowing them out.  I ended up having issues with the flame going out and the pot overfilling if I was trying to run it lower than 250 for any decent length of time.  They provided me a Pro Controller for free under warranty and it's worked great for the last two cooks running at 225.  I was ready to dump it on Craigslist.  Right now I'm content.  If it starts giving me problems again, I'm just buying a Weber SmokeFire.


Give Rec Tec a  look also I would suggest.  Traeger is the company that got me looking into pellets grills and through lots of research, somehow I found Rec Tec and almost a year later, I couldn't be happier.  

The Weber SmokeFire does look very interesting and I will be watching when people get them and start using a lot.  I've always been a Weber fan and cooked on a gensis gasser for years.


----------



## 6AM (Jan 15, 2020)

kstone113 said:


> Give Rec Tec a  look also I would suggest.  Traeger is the company that got me looking into pellets grills and through lots of research, somehow I found Rec Tec and almost a year later, I couldn't be happier.
> 
> The Weber SmokeFire does look very interesting and I will be watching when people get them and start using a lot.  I've always been a Weber fan and cooked on a gensis gasser for years.



The Rec Tecs are nice, but I was set on a Yoder YS640 until I saw what the Weber could do for the price.


----------



## Gantonucci (Jan 16, 2020)

I bought the Traeger Silverton from Costco. Made some ribs that were really good and the next day a chicken. Everything went smoothly until i removed the chicken and cranked the temperature from 225  to high to cook some vegetables. The temperature started to rise and within a few minutes it started to smoke way more than normal. I opened the lid and the back of the grill shot up flames about 8 ft in the air ultimately damaging the grill. A call to customer service revealed that you should only raise the temperature gradually to prevent flare ups. This was not outlined in the manual and they want to replace parts that are not damaged but refuse to replace the damaged fire box.  Not to mention you have to constantly call customer service as they never follow-up. Its going back for a refund and will shop for a new smoker. Very disappointing experience that could have ended badly for the lack of warnings or a defective product.  Hope this helps someone.


----------



## negolien (Jan 17, 2020)

One of the reasons I got the Gravity 560.. I heard horror stories about pellet grills and was like screw that.


----------



## kstone113 (Jan 17, 2020)

6AM said:


> The Rec Tecs are nice, but I was set on a Yoder YS640 until I saw what the Weber could do for the price.


I would just wait to see how some "real" "real" use is with the Weber.  I've watched the videos from the BBQ guys that got to do a test run and it looks impressive but remember this is with a brand new grill.  Personally, I'd want to wait 6 months to a year.  

My concern I would have is cooking brisket and pork butts and anything long, low and slow and fatty.  That is a TON of grease that comes off those and I wonder how their system will hold up and how clean up will be.  If you are just mostly going to use for grilling, then I won't see any issues.  I know they say they have a system but I've done like 4 briskets at a time on my Rec Tec Bull and I filled up a full bucket and almost another half.....just saying but good luck!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 17, 2020)

Interesting thread from a few years back. I'm not a pellet guy tho I was tossing around the possibility of getting one about a year back, so I signed up on the Traeger forum to see how things were. It didn't take but a couple of days to have me steer clear of those things, constant problems from a multitude of people. If I was going to buy a pellet grill, which I most likely will not, I'd be leaning towards the RecTec brand. A lot of guys on this forum use them with great success and I seldom if ever hear of problems about the workmanship of the units. RAY


----------



## negolien (Jan 17, 2020)

Buckets of grease lol


----------



## sandyut (Jan 17, 2020)

interesting read.

Rec Tec Bull Owner here for about 1.5 years.  it works perfectly every time regardless of the weather and pellet brand.  When I had questions, they were right there to help. one of the most satisfying purchases i even made.


----------

